

Show HN: Real-time US gourmet food truck map - p_monk

Web app is at http://www.foodtrucksmap.com/<p>We also have a free iPhone app at http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/truxmap-lite-food-truck-map/id391286574?mt=8<p>and free Android app (not that great) at https://market.android.com/details?id=com.truxmap<p>This has been a work in progress for over a year and a half, but I'm now feeling confident enough in the app to ask the HN community for feedback.
======
frankdenbow
Clickable:

Web App: <http://www.foodtrucksmap.com/>

iPhone: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/truxmap-lite-food-truck-
map/i...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/truxmap-lite-food-truck-
map/id391286574?mt=8)

Android: <https://market.android.com/details?id=com.truxmap>

~~~
p_monk
Thanks. First time HN poster, didn't know I had to format the links myself.

~~~
spicyj
For future reference, URLs show up automatically linked in comments but it's
not possible to make a link in the original post text.

------
paulocal
NO WAY! I've been using this for a few months now! Absolutely love it. Works
great in hollywood. Didnt know you were a fellow hacker!

